# PB12-NSD setup



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

I have just received a PB12-NSD to complete my setup. I have been trying to configure it and I have it at 75db as well as the rest of my speakers. In my opinion I think it should be harder hitting than it is, am I doing something wrong? The gain on the back of the subwoofer is set at the 9 oclock position wich I have been reading is recommended and the LFE channel is set to -5db in the receivers on screen menu. This registers 75db on my RS SPL Meter. My receiver is a Pioneer 1018 and the space I have the subwoofer in is 110 sq ft, quite small. I am looking for some insight to help me improve the output of this subwoofer, and again I think this thing should be hitting hard. Thank you much if you have any advice. I really don't know how far this subwoofer can be pushed, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you tried moving the sub to different locations in the room. Location can make a big difference. I use two of these subs my self and I am very pleased with them. I have the gain set on mine at 12 o clock. You might want to try that and recalibrate.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

Go through everything on this list. Then go through it again. That sub should rock in that space (unless it has a large opening to a much bigger space).

http://www.robbroy.net/HT/SubwooferErrors.cfm

-Robb


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi reddevil. welcome to the Shack. Location is very important for subs. I found the best location to date for my SVSound PB12-Plus/2 is along a wall in the middle of the room. It takes more power to level it out, but, it is much smoother in response. Keep trying. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys...still tweaking tirelessly!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Thuderheader,

Welcome to the Shack! I have a PB-12 NSD. What, if any subwoofer did you have before? There have been those who were used to one note subwoofers who find a difference in how this and other more accurate subwoofers sound. That may play a part in your experience. What other speakers are you using? Are they set to large or small? If your receiver sends pink noise and you're using that method to set levels, you won't detect a large dip caused by wave interference with your mains or from your particular room. You may actually need to set your sub higher. If possible, use the REW on this site to do a more accurate test of your environment.

Doug


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Doug,

For my fronts I have Polk TSi500, centre Polk CS20, L/R surrounds Polk Monitor 50, L/R back surround some older JBL J2080. I used to have a JBL ES150P sub-woofer wich was junk compared to this thing. The speakers are all set to small with a x-over of 80hz. I have been using the RS SPL meter with the Rives test disc. At this point I started over going through the test disc and I think I am on the right track now. It is sounding pretty good! I did in fact have to raise the level on the sub-woofer a bit to about 11 o'clock wich has made a positive difference. From what I understand when using the REW you are trying to flatten out the response correct? When using the REW would I run a cable from the SPL meter to the soundcard on my PC? Thanks for your help Doug!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thunderheader said:


> I have been trying to configure it and I have it at 75db as well as the rest of my speakers.


You can also run the sub a little higher (78db-80db instead of 75db)



> In my opinion I think it should be harder hitting than it is, am I doing something wrong? ... I think this thing should be hitting hard...


A couple of things here:

First, your ears need to adjust to the new sound (that's what happened to me after I build my Sonosub), and it will take some time for the sub to break in; then it will sound better.

Second, Did you use a movie with a lot of bass and that you watched before with the old sub??? ...sometimes the material doesn't have a lot of bass specially OTA or SAT programming :yes:


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey David,

Yes all of my speakers are set to 85db as recommended with Rives.
I forgot to consider the break-in period until now, and as far as my ears adjusting to the sound you are probably right. This bass is different from the the run of the mill boomy bass I previously had, there is more quality. With this sub I am now hearing bass I didn't hear before...I like it. Thanks David!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Thunderheader said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> From what I understand when using the REW you are trying to flatten out the response correct? When using the REW would I run a cable from the SPL meter to the soundcard on my PC?


REW will show you any peaks or dips. You can then use a variety of methods to try to correct. I believe conventional wisdom is you work from easiest and least expensive up, starting with moving the sub, then using room treatments if possible then using some sort of EQ, either a built in system if your receiver has it (Audyssey) or an external hardware solution (Behringer Feedback Destroyer).
Yes, you wire the SPL to your PC soundcard. The REW section of this forum is full of great information.

It sounds like you're well on your way to correcting the problem. I was thinking since you have a soundcard and the REW software is inexpensive, you could get a better idea of what you're dealing with.

Doug


----------



## doctorraoul (Jan 6, 2009)

What is the best connector cable for my PB NSD 12? I have onkyo 606 receiver.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

doctorraoul said:


> What is the best connector cable for my PB NSD 12? I have onkyo 606 receiver.


Is this What you're looking for???? ...http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10236&cs_id=1023601&p_id=620&seq=1&format=2


----------



## doctorraoul (Jan 6, 2009)

yes. so i'm guessing that an rca cable is an rca cable?


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

doctorraoul said:


> yes. so i'm guessing that an rca cable is an rca cable?


For subwoofer usage, unless you have a really long run or are talking ultra flimsy, pretty much.

-Robb


----------

